# Why is Super DMZ 2.0 being pulled?



## BSh036 (Aug 28, 2012)

I got an email saying this is the last day to purchase it before they stop selling it. Whats the deal?


----------



## RickyTicky (Aug 28, 2012)

superdrol yo!   banned 4 ever...so they say


----------



## AugustWest (Aug 28, 2012)

^^^ SDMZ 2.0 is Methylsten/Dimethyzine    and Im assuming its b/c methylsten is included in the new designer steroid ban


----------



## longworthb (Aug 28, 2012)

Yup its bullshit. It was a damn good oral too.I got the opportunity to run a log for iml


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 28, 2012)

Because it works and the government always takes away what works.


----------



## BBPowder (Aug 28, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Because it works and the government always takes away what works.



It's the truth!


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Aug 28, 2012)

They are just driving people into real steroids not letting them have the "prohormones" 

Not saying its a bad thing ha


----------



## Z499 (Aug 28, 2012)

Why not tax it and make money instead of making it illegal???


Sent from my iPhone while dri


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 28, 2012)

Heavy wants it all for himself


----------



## Diamond Plate (Aug 28, 2012)

MakeItMethylated said:


> They are just driving people into real steroids not letting them have the "prohormones"
> 
> Not saying its a bad thing ha


Super DMZ is a real steroid! It is not a prohormone. It is already an active steroid when it enters the body. There is no conversion process.


----------



## Diamond Plate (Aug 28, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Because it works and the government always takes away what works.


Yeah because it will be easier to push around fat and lazy people when they come for our guns.


----------



## teezhay (Aug 28, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Because it works and the government always takes away what works.



That's right, stock up on Cell-Tech while you still can, boys.


----------



## BBPowder (Aug 28, 2012)

teezhay said:


> That's right, stock up on Cell-Tech while you still can, boys.



Hahaha


----------



## teezhay (Aug 28, 2012)

Diamond Plate said:


> Yeah because it will be easier to push around fat and lazy people when they come for our guns.



To suggest "they" are coming for our guns when in reality the last two administrations have only _scaled back gun regulations_, is almost as stupid as suggesting Congress is only banning steroids so they make sure everyone has steroids. It's irrational and absurd.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Aug 29, 2012)

Diamond Plate said:


> Super DMZ is a real steroid! It is not a prohormone. It is already an active steroid when it enters the body. There is no conversion process.



Hence the quotes


----------

